# Difference between graded and variable



## Mamiya (Nov 21, 2011)

I know that printers like Ansel Adams used Graded fiber paper. So I was wondering what is the difference between graded and variable contrast paper. Does graded paper yield a better quailty image or are they similar? Please be as technical as you want 
Thank you!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 21, 2011)

Graded papers have a set contrast level and are typically printed without the use of filters or gels. Grade 1 has less contrast than Grade 2, and so on and so forth. Grades 2 and 3 are the most common.Typically you would match your negative with a grade of your choosing for a particular effect. For example, if you had a somewhat flat negative, it might produce a correspondingly flat print at grade 2, so if you wanted your print to have more contrast, you would probably print Grade 3 or even 4 depending on how much you wanted.

Variable contrast papers have the ability to produce prints with varying levels of contrast, so instead of selecting a Grade 3 paper, you would use a variable contrast paper and print using a Grade 3 filter. You could use the same paper with a different grade filter to get a print that looked like a paper of that grade. The upside of VC papers is that you only "need" one paper since it's versatile, compared to needing multiple types of paper around to accommodate different kinds of negatives.

Some people simply prefer Graded papers, but they aren't necessarily inherently better.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

I am not sure that Adams had access to variable paper, I am not sure it was invented yet.

I think I've heard a rumor that graded paper is better, but you're going to be stuck with those grades. One thing I like to do in the darkroom was split the filter at different points in the exposure, I might want more contrast in the first part of the exposure to bring out shadow detail more, but less contrast in the last part of the exposure to prevent the highlights from blowing out.

If there is a theoretical advantage to graded paper, I'd think it would be outweighed by it's lacking in flexibility.


----------



## Mamiya (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I have printed with variable contrast paper for about 4 years now and I am pretty comfy with it but since lots of photographers use graded instead of VC I thought graded had better quailty but I guess they are of the same quality. Plus graded is more expensive so I am fine with using VC!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 21, 2011)

One reason some people prefer graded papers is because they feel that the "better" papers are graded. Many papers of lore were graded...dupont velour, Ektalure, old contact printing papers like azo, etc. Some would argue that contemporary graded papers just happen to be better papers a lot of the time, like Ilfobrom (graded) simply being a better paper than Multigrade (VC). Resin-coated VC papers in general I would say have a reputation for being cheap and inferior, though they can still produce great prints.


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2011)

I use only graded papers for my personal work, altho with my students I recommend VC/Mc as their exposures are not as consistent and it is too costly to have a wide variety of paper grades hanging around. ALso, i only use fiber papers never RC for my personal work.

For me there is a difference.

We were also taught how to adjust developers and times to gain about 1/2 grade with the graded papers. It works.

Use what ever you feel works best for you.


----------



## Mamiya (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome! I feel a lot better about what paper I print on now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Helen B (Nov 21, 2011)

I also prefer graded paper, but there are some things you can do with variable contrast paper that you can't do so easily with graded: split-grade printing being one of them.


----------



## compur (Nov 21, 2011)

Originally only graded papers were available.  Then, VC papers became available. They were more convenient but the quality was not up to that of graded papers _at first_.  But, as time went on, the quality of VC papers greatly improved and many feel they are now every bit as good as graded papers.  However, some still prefer to use graded papers.


----------

